# Singapore Trails?



## AZ_Wook (Feb 14, 2010)

I will be in Singapore in the near future and am wondering if there are any MTB trails to be had. Looking for something XC to mildly technical if possible. Anything?

Cheers!


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Google the Singapore Bike Hash. They are a lot of fun if you can make one. And if you can't, they should be able to get you in touch with local riders.


----------



## xcqckng (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.nparks.gov.sg/cms/index.php?Itemid=73&id=66&option=com_visitorsguide&task=attractions


----------



## xcqckng (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.nparks.gov.sg/cms/index.php?option=com_visitorsguide&task=attractions&id=73&Itemid=73


----------



## xcqckng (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.dirtraction.com/


----------



## johntan (Dec 19, 2010)

look for sgmtb on facebook ;-)


----------



## Khairilasny (Aug 29, 2011)

Goodluck..


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

i ride mostly at the bike trial at the Bukit Timah nature reserve, the main trail is a loop about 6km long (fairly short for most who are used to trails in other parts of the world), but it's technical XC, i would think. The trail also extends beyond the main loop to other parts known as the more technical Butterfly trail and also the Woodcutter's trail, so you can find something that suits your riding preference, I'm sure.

besides that, there are trails at Kent Ridge park - the Redbull night DH race was held there not long ago 

in the east of singapore there's the trail at Tampines which has a bmx track in there as well, but i've only been there once so i cant comment too much on that

i've been to a short DH run on Sentosa island before as well... not sure if it's still there though


----------



## FireSpitter (Feb 15, 2012)

One more trail to add (Although it can be linked to Bukit Timah Reserve). That's the Track 15 trail at Mandai. Entry point is at the junction where the road leading to the zoo is.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

You may want to check this out:

Singapore mountain bike trail


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

I think Bukit Timah Mountain is your best bet.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

*try trails in Vietnam*

Singapore very close to Vietnam, north east Vietnam is best place for all mountain or full suspension


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

bikingvietnam said:


> Singapore very close to Vietnam, north east Vietnam is best place for all mountain or full suspension


er...Singapore to Vietnam by air is close, about 2 hours flight to Ho Chi Minh City.

Singapore is good for technical XC trail. If you prefer DH, Penang in Malaysia will be a better choice as it is just next to Singapore. Next on the list will be Chiang Mai in Thailand, which is next to Malaysia. Further than Thailand will be Vietnam and Burma (Myanmar)..


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Chris share me some photo you did in Singapore trails !!1


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

bikingvietnam said:


> Hi Chris share me some photo you did in Singapore trails !!1


Check this out: Singapore Mountain Bike Trails


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

man make trails look very nice, but 2.5 km that short


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

bikingvietnam said:


> man make trails look very nice, but 2.5 km that short


I think you are referring to Kent Ridge park, which is more like a skill bike park designed for skill training (e.g. wall ride, jump, uphill/downhill switchback and etc).

The main trails are located at Bukit Timah hill, which is a Nature Reserve and one of the Asean Heritage Parks. Click here for more details.


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

You might also want to try the Pulau Ubin Mountain Bike course, you will need to take a bumpboat across the sea to get there though.


----------



## heelinsea (Sep 29, 2014)

Tampines Bike Park is now closed (article dated Sept 12, 2014):

One last wild ride in Tampines Bike Park


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

One of Singapore MTB trails at Bukit Timah hill.


----------

